# Gold from e-scrap



## Slochteren (Aug 9, 2015)

I would like to thank you all for sharing the information on this forum. Without it i would have never managed this result. On the picture on the left my first button (4,97 gr), not bad for my first melting ever. The second one i now use the get rid of excess Nitric, it was original 6,4 gram now 5,55 gr. The last one i did today.. 9,75 gr.

Special thanks to Kadriver for his washing methode in this thread http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7093&start=80


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations on obtaining gold from your e-scrap!

Would you post a picture of the melting dish that you use? You see to have a lot of excess Borax
on your gold.


----------



## Slochteren (Aug 10, 2015)

I know there is borax on the first button. Was my first one in a new crucible wich i had to glace first, also my first time. Last one is no borax on i think.


----------



## Geo (Aug 10, 2015)

All of them are coated in a glaze of borax. That's why the surface is dull looking. The borax on all three is plain to see. Place all three in some dilute sulfuric acid and give it a good boil. Battery electrolyte (10% sulfuric acid) will work good. Boil them for about an hour. Be careful handling hot sulfuric acid. Let the solution cool before removing the buttons. Then take a new picture of the three and post it without the borax coating. They should look smooth and shiny.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 10, 2015)

The second button has been used for removing excess nitric in AR, no borax on that. The last one looks like there still is some oxides on it. It isn't much but enough to discolor the surface.

It's a clear improvement but you have that last step to go to get a perfect product.

Dirty melting dish? Dirty torch? Some dirt dropping into the finished melt?

Show us a picture of the melting dish and I think we can give some advice for that last final push for purity.

Nice work!

Göran


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 10, 2015)

On the last one that's one hell of a crater. I don't think that's an oxide but colloidal gold.

ETA: I've sold ingots to the refinery with that same purple/violet hue that have xrf'd at .9998


----------



## Slochteren (Aug 10, 2015)

wenn i'm back home wednesday i will make a better picture off the last button and off my crucible i used.


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 10, 2015)

If your melting dish is a nice purple color I'll bet even money that the last button has colloidal gold trapped under a very thin layer of borax. A quick boil in dilute H2S04 will shine it right up.


----------



## Slochteren (Aug 12, 2015)

Better picture of the button and picture off the crucible i used. Still some small pieces gold in it..


----------



## geedigity (Aug 12, 2015)

Couldn't view it but now I can. Nice button!


----------



## Slochteren (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks like the server with my pictures is down...


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah that dish looks pretty good. That button should be quite pure.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 12, 2015)

If I may echo Goldenchild's post- your dish looks pretty good. If you want to avoid leaving those gold beads around the dish them use plenty of heat and roll the molten gold around the dish so it catches them all.

Assuming you're not using a Hydrogen/Oxygen torch, and you're using something basic like Mapp gaz, then your chances of evaporating your gold by keeping it molten are pretty slim.

Regards

Jon


----------



## Slochteren (Aug 13, 2015)

I use a oxygen torch, eveparating my gold sounds bad..
For moving the molten gold arround i first get me a decent tong, now i use a modifeid pliers wich normal use is for barbeque..


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 13, 2015)

Aaaah. What are you mixing the oxygen with? That may explain the colloidal gold although it's normal. A wee bit too hot. I've had dishes that look like they were painted purple by melting way too hot. Gold most likely evaporated for sure. This is what happens when you use way too much heat.


----------



## Slochteren (Aug 13, 2015)

I mix it with propaan, i heat the powder till it melts and as soon as the molten gold is collected at the bottom i remove the flame, wait 3 seconds orso and push it with a screwdriver in a beaker with watter.


----------

